# 2011 335D Issues



## Mikedcheckin (Jul 2, 2007)

Ok so a brief history of the car:

Bought the 2011 BMW 335D CPO with 20,000 miles from dealer in October of this past year.

Less than a month ago with 28,000 miles the car was setting off a service engine soon code and the local dealership had the car for 40 days "cleaning carbon out of the cylinder head". BMW did approve making a car payment for the troubles of being without a car for so long.

Got the car back and didn't drive it much due to my wife being in the hospital having our son. Made an appointment to address a sporadic rough idle (sometimes fluctuating 300 rpms).

2 hours prior to appointment driving down the street at 25mph and heard a high pitch pinging noise and something fall off the car. Immediately the car sounded like a school bus with severe loss of power and diesel fumes started blowing into the cabin.

Called local dealer and they told me to go ahead and drive it in early. I explained that it prob wouldnt be safe and i doubt it could reach highway speeds. Had a tow truck driver bring a flat bed and could barely pull car up onto flat bed due to loss of power. Also he commented on the strong fumes.

Go to pick up car today and they stated the car is running fine and they could not replicate results. Seems to me like a coverup and total lie. I left feeling highly insulted to my intelligence. To add to insult they didnt fix the rough idle the car was going in for in the first place.

Here is my question. Is the rough idle normal in these cars? It shakes the whole car and i am fairly certain i didnt have this problem before they did the cleaning of carbon out of the cylinder head.

Also what could have happened to cause the car to be so loud with the fumes blowing into the cabin?

I called the service manager and left a message, I imagine i will get the before close call that he has been dreading/putting off all day.

Thanks for any help in advance,

Mike


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey Mike,

I'm assuming you meant October of 2012? The rough idle is not normal at all. Could be a bad injector. As for the fumes, could be an exhaust leak in the EGR cooler.

Take your car to another dealer. These guys sound like a joke.


----------



## Mikedcheckin (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes Oct. 2012.

When i saw the bill said "found to be operating as designed at this time" i figured they were just covering their hindquarters.

I bought it from this dealer but yes next step is to go to another one.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

I suspect the technician made a mistake during reassembly, something as simple as failing to tighten a hose clamp, and the dealership is covering it up. They fixed it and gave you the NPF diagnosis. 
I've not had an engine related issue on my 2011 335d coming up on 66,000 miles. I did ask the Service manager if they saw many 335ds with carbonization issues ad he said "only on cars that people putz around in all the time. Drive it hard occasionally and you won't have any problems."


----------



## Mikedcheckin (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the response and that is what i figured happened too, but they shouldn't assume everyone is a moron. They seemed surprised when i read the bill and said there is no way they couldnt replicate the problem. They said well now it is fixed but i told them i wanted a complete record of repairs since it has spent so much time in the shop.

The other, main concern of mine is the sporadic rough idle is still present. This is hopefully not another problem with the repair they did and a sign of something more major in the future for this car. The engineers in Germany had to guide them through the repair and they had to get a special tool from them so that is why they had the car for 40 days for the carbon cleanout.

I use only shell or bp fuel and do drive it fairly hard on occasion. The owner before me though i have no idea how they drove it.

Mike


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Rough idle is definitely not normal.


----------



## Mikedcheckin (Jul 2, 2007)

Ill see if i get the end of the day phone call from the service manager. If not i will call him back up tomorrow till he picks up his phone.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Mike, don't even bother. 

Take your car to a rival dealer, tell them your story, and watch how fast they'll work to help you.


----------



## Mikedcheckin (Jul 2, 2007)

You are prob right Greekboy, I was going to buy a X5D also so that's there loss.

Knowing our other local dealer they wouldn't want to get involved because it wasnt purchased from them. I had another bmw that i purchased elsewhere a week before i took it to my local dealer that had bad bushings and a terrible shimmy and was CPOed and they told me i had to pay out of pocket because it wasnt covered under CPO. They also didn't want to supply a loaner. The dealer where i bought it from 30 mins away said i should have just called them and they took care of the repair.

Maybe i will give them a call tomorrow and see if they are interested in getting involved.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Mikedcheckin said:


> You are prob right Greekboy, I was going to buy a X5D also so that's there loss.
> 
> Knowing our other local dealer they wouldn't want to get involved because it wasnt purchased from them. I had another bmw that i purchased elsewhere a week before i took it to my local dealer that had bad bushings and a terrible shimmy and was CPOed and they told me i had to pay out of pocket because it wasnt covered under CPO. They also didn't want to supply a loaner. The dealer where i bought it from 30 mins away said i should have just called them and they took care of the repair.
> 
> Maybe i will give them a call tomorrow and see if they are interested in getting involved.


Maybe you should just call BMW directly and voice your satisfaction with the efforts of the current dealer but that you have concerns.

PL


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Mike dealer get a whopping $100k from BMW if they have HAPPY customers during the SURVEYS!!! your rough idle could be the DDE or injecotr gone bad maybe or both who know but like Greek said take it to the other dealer they seem to work w/u


----------

